# Light Meters



## myfotoguy (Apr 5, 2011)

I have inherited a few things. Among the wonderful gifts are some light meters. Does anyone know where a good source is for manuals for these types of things? Do you know anything about the following? Some of them seem self explanatory though.



Gossen Ultra-Pro (Digital): I can figure out the basics, but it also seems to have some advanced features. One thing that look interesting is a "COLOR" setting. not sure if this is for WB, that would be cool. It doesn't seem to have an on/off switch.
Gossen Luna-Pro (Analog needle type)
Minoltla Auto Meter III
Asahi Pentax Spotmeter V


----------



## Stryker (Apr 5, 2011)

Gossen's manuals are available on their website.  Try surfing the websites of the others.  Am pretty sure they have downloadable manuals of every model


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Stryker, I'll check it out. These are "older" models I didn't see on the manufacturers site. I'll take another look.


----------



## KVRNut (Apr 5, 2011)

I usually go to butkus.org for any manuals that I need to find.  Here's the manuals you're looking for.

Gossen Luna Pro: http://www.cameramanuals.org/flashes_meters/gossen_luna-pro.pdf
Ultra Pro: Gossen Ultra Pro instruction manual, user manual, free PFD camera manuals
Minolta Autometer III: Minolta Auto Meter III instruction manual, user manual, free instruction manual, pdf manuals
Pentax Spotmeter V: Pentax Spotmeter V instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the links, that's awesome! Great source of info there!!


----------



## Patrice (Apr 5, 2011)

That Pentax spot meter was a coveted item before the advent of in camera meters. Still useful for users of older manual cameras in all formats. It's a narrow beam (1 degree) reflected light meter. The Gossens are better suited for incident light. Incident light meters are still very much in use, especially in studio settings. I still use my old Luna Pro Six with flash trigger, very handy when setting up multiple lights.


----------

